# Joe Pass Guitar Method



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with this book. I've looked at it but it seems a bit cryptic. How does one approach this one?


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

Start off with the "Johnny Smith" book in my opinion. Once you're done with it Joe's book should make more sense.

www.lildemonguitars.com


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have mixed feelings regarding some of the books by older jazz guitarists they may have been the thing years ago but there is a wide range of young guitarists who do a better job of teaching. I have a book from 1968 second addition called simply the Guitar by jazz great Barney Kessel IMO I could probably learn more from quite a number of people who post here on GC, again thats just my opinion.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

No there is some validity to that statement. The "art" of instruction has really come a long way. It's an industry now really. 
The older cats, who were great players, were not necessarily fantastic teachers. Joe Pass was an incredible talent. I find guys like that usually drop bombs sometimes just in passing. You may get nothing or little for most of it - then he'll say that ONE THING!!! Sometimes you gotta move a lot of rocks to find that one nugget of gold.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, that's so spot on my experience also, with some other stuff i've tried, that i had a nice chuckle. 
your 2nd sentence is bang on as well. just have a look at all the instruction available these day all over the web. you can't swing a dead cat without hittin a guitar teacher. but it seems to be a good thing, because if you look at youtube, there are some really good players out there these days.


----------

